# Trimming Wallpaper



## Fresh Interiors

Hey All! 

Hoping to get some tips on how best to trim wallpaper. I'm hanging some expensive paper so I'm trying to do the best job I can. But when trimming the paper, I get some tears where it seems the blade isn't cutting through. I'm breaking the blade for a new sharp edge often, but it continues to happen. I've tried playing with varying degrees of pressure, angle of the blade and a couple of different knives (Olfa and Exacto). Its seems to be more likely to occur when ive been working with one piece for too long and and the paper starts to get real soft. Any suggestions would be welcome and appreciated.


----------



## ProWallGuy

You trimming wet or dry? And if you are changing the angle of the blade, you are screwed. The blade needs to be a perfect 90* to the paper or you will bevel your edge.


----------



## daArch

Fresh,

yes, sharpness of blade is important. Personally I do not like Olfa and have never tried an Xacto. I use Tajima. I buy them through Dave Garnett
http://www.garnettinteriors.com/knives.htm
[email protected]

I think you can mention my name (Bill Archibald) without him totally ignoring you :whistling2:


but a couple of other things to consider. Your trim guide should be holding the paper tight enough so that the blade cuts cleanly. ALSO, if you over book and over wet out the paper, it will turn to snot and rip and tear. Timing of the paste may be critical. Booked long enough for full expansion, but not over booked so the substrate turns into wet toilet paper.

what papers are you having this issue with?


----------



## daArch

ProWallGuy said:


> You trimming wet or dry? And if you are changing the angle of the blade, you are screwed. The blade needs to be a perfect 90* to the paper or you will bevel your edge.


I do NOT think he is talking trimming the selvedge. I understood him to be asking about trimming around the architectural features.

@Sharp. Which type of trimming you asking about? table trimming or trimming ceiling, baseboard, and openings?

you now have both answers :thumbup:


----------



## chrisn

Hire a paper hanger


----------



## caulktheline

chrisn said:


> Hire a paper hanger


and that's the word, straight from Hagerstown, Maryland :whistling2:


----------



## daArch

caulktheline said:


> and that's the word, straight from Hagerstown, Maryland :whistling2:



GOOD ONE.

glad to see there's a little bit of mudbone in all of us.


----------



## TrueColors

I snap a blade every cut. Blades are cheap, paper isn't.


----------



## daArch

TrueColors said:


> I snap a blade every cut. Blades are cheap, paper isn't.


OK, a little diversion here until FI clarifies which trimming he was asking about.

Which blade holder and which blades (brand, style, size) do you use?

I use something similar to the 9mm Olfa Silver but with a manual blade lock (auto locks do not work for me) and the Tajima blades. I also use an unnamed "ultra sharp" black blade imported directly from Japan by a paperhanging friend. The only writing on the blue case is in Japanese so I have not a clue as to the brand.

Also use single edge silver or black blade for some intricate returns and for table trimming selvedge.


----------



## Repaintpro

I am from Australia, so we do this....................


----------



## Fresh Interiors

Thanks all for the replies!!

I was having issues with trimming to ceilings and baseboard/chair rail. Blades were very sharp, as I snapped often. But it seems my issue was, as daArch mentioned, was that the paper was over-booked. It's was very much like cutting wet toilet paper on a few of the pieces. Need to be a little quicker when working. We were using Farrow &Ball paper so it was expensive stuff. 

Also going to try the blades everyone was suggesting. Always looking for a good reason to buy new tools!!

Thanks again!


----------



## daArch

Fresh

I also just had this issue with a Farrow and Ball last week. It was one of their "Plain Stripes", heavily inked blue on blue (#1170)

It was NOT on a liner, which I think would have helped

I brought some home to test and determine the correct booking time - haven't gotten around to it. 

I usually pull a bolt (Ramco 32 machine) and bag it. The first strip was definitely easier to trim than the third one. I think the correct timing will be to pull one strip, wait about five minutes and hang. And before I trim it, pull the next strip. I am thinking the timing of trimming the previous strip should be about correct.

I also dilute the paste (838) to use in my machine, this is also a factor for over wetting.

If I do follow up with the two blot ends I brought home and get some times down, I'll post it. Problem is that every paper is different. It usually takes me about 3/4 of the room to understand the paper and the pattern :blink:


----------



## Fresh Interiors

I hear ya! Trimming was the last thing I did after spreading it out. I think I'm best to get it on the wall and line it up, then trim it before getting too particular with getting the air bubbles out. 

Like you said, each a paper is a little different. Usually take me most of the room figure it out!


----------



## DMWalls

I believe the black blades imported from Japan that Bill alluded to are manufactured by KAI Co.


----------



## daArch

DMWalls said:


> I believe the black blades imported from Japan that Bill alluded to are manufactured by KAI Co.


thanks Jeff. 

Don't be such a stranger :thumbup:


----------



## mudbone

daArch said:


> GOOD ONE.
> 
> glad to see there's a little bit of mudbone in all of us.


 Funnybones!:thumbup:


----------



## cdaniels

I use single edge blades and a holder.I never liked the snap off blade.To each his own.


----------



## Underdog

cdaniels said:


> I use single edge blades and a holder.I never liked the snap off blade.To each his own.


+1 except I don't use a holder.


----------



## Scotiadawg

chrisn said:


> Hire a paper hanger


that was mean:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn

This thread is 4 months old:blink:


----------



## Scotiadawg

chrisn said:


> This thread is 4 months old:blink:


yeah but it got you didn't it ? :whistling2: and Bill:notworthy:


----------



## daArch

Scotiadawg said:


> yeah but it got you didn't it ? :whistling2: and Bill:notworthy:


Nope, didn't suck me in


----------



## Underdog

As a newbie I assume since we are asked to do searches for subject matter so we don't repeat them, if we want to bump a subject this is the way to go about it?


----------



## ProWallGuy

Underdog said:


> As a newbie I assume since we are asked to do searches for subject matter so we don't repeat them, if we want to bump a subject this is the way to go about it?


Yes. Try to ignore Bill and his necropost pictures.


----------



## kallywall

Hire a professional Paperhanger experienced in installation of "limited" hand printed, showcase, and designer wallcoverings. These are 3 to 4 times as expensive as pre-pasted wallpaper and require special adhesives to install. Many also require liner "blank stock" to be hung first. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## daArch

ProWallGuy said:


> Yes. Try to ignore Bill and his necropost pictures.


too often they are appropriate


----------

